# align=center  IE7 mag das nicht



## Soapp (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich habs versucht, ich krieg den Wert in der Tabellespalte nicht zentriert.
Im Firefox funktioniert es.

Danke

Soapp
------------------------------

#link
{
font-family:Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
*text-align:center;*
}


<td width="58" *align="center"* id="link" >

*<div align="center">*<?php print wert;?></div>

</td>


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2006)

Hast Du es auch schon ohne das align-Attribut probiert, also nur mit der CSS-Formatierung?


----------



## Gumbo (10. Oktober 2006)

Ist es möglich, dass du die ID fälschlicherweise mehrmals vergeben hast?


----------



## Soapp (10. Oktober 2006)

alles negativ ..

Nicht zweimal vergeben und nur mit dem CSS alleine gehts auch nicht mehr.
 

Soapp


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2006)

Da der IE7 erst ab WinXP verfügbar ist und ich hier unter Win2k arbeite, kann ich leider keine Testballons starten, um der Ursache auf den Grund gehen


----------



## Gumbo (10. Oktober 2006)

Ist es denn möglich, dass der Inhalt der Tabellenzelle breiter ist beziehungsweise dargestellt wird als es die Breitenangabe der Zelle zulässt? So etwa:
	
	
	



```
<table border="1">
	<tr><td align="center">Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua.</td></tr>
	<tr><td align="center">foobar</td></tr>
</table>
```


----------



## hubeR83 (10. Oktober 2006)

Soapp hat gesagt.:


> <div align="center"><?php print wert;?></div>


Das geht meines wissens nach nicht, oder ist nicht konform!

Gebe der Tabelle einfach mal eine border, und guck, wie breit welche Spalten sind, und ob diese dann nicht evtl doch Zentriert sind.

alles in allem, muss es reichen, in einer Tabellenspalte

```
<td style="text-align: center;">Text</td>
```
zu hinterlegen...
Doppelte und dreifache Zentrierung ist auch unschön!


----------



## Gumbo (10. Oktober 2006)

Das align-Attribut ist mittlerweile in allen bis auf den Tabellenelementen COL, COLGROUP, TBODY, TD, TFOOT, TH, THEAD und TR als missbilligt eingestuft (siehe Liste der HTML-Attribute). Dennoch sollte diese Eigenschaft im Anbetracht der Trennung von Markup und Darstellung über CSS geregelt werden und muss dank Vererbung auch nicht jedem noch so tief gelegenen Element im DOM zugewiesen werden sondern nur den gruppierenden, übergeordneten Elementen.


----------



## Soapp (10. Oktober 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Das align-Attribut ist mittlerweile in allen bis auf den Tabellenelementen COL, COLGROUP, TBODY, TD, TFOOT, TH, THEAD und TR als missbilligt eingestuft (siehe Liste der HTML-Attribute). Dennoch sollte diese Eigenschaft im Anbetracht der Trennung von Markup und Darstellung über CSS geregelt werden und muss dank Vererbung auch nicht jedem noch so tief gelegenen Element im DOM zugewiesen werden sondern nur den gruppierenden, übergeordneten Elementen.




der Inhalt ist definitiv nicht größer als die Zelle, aber:

Die Tabellenzellen werden dynamisch über eine foreach-Schleife erzeugt.
Kann das der  Grund sein ? Der Rang ($rang) wird merkwürdigerweise im IE zentriert angezeigt ....

Danke, danke, danke

Soapp

Hier mal etwas mehr Code:


```
<tr>

  <td width="75" align="center" id="tabelle_grey">
      <?php echo $rang;?> 
	  
  </td>
	  
 <td width="56" align="center" bgcolor="ffffff" id="<?php echo $zeilenfarbe2;?>">
     <?php echo  $wert;?>
 </td>
 
		foreach (array_keys($reg) as $regkey)
			{
				.........................
				
					?>
						<td align="center" id="link_schwarz_show" >
							<?php print $wert2;?>
						</td>
					<?php
						
						
			}?>
</tr>
```


----------



## hubeR83 (10. Oktober 2006)

nochmal zur Info, eine ID ist einmalig! Also 
	
	
	



```
id="link_schwarz_show"
```
 in einer foreach-Schleife ist nicht korrekt! Funktioniert evtl, aber ist nicht konform! wenn dann 
	
	
	



```
class="link_schwarz_show"
```
und dazu im definitionsbereich 
	
	
	



```
.link_schwarz_show {
css: code;
}
```

also merke, id immer nur EINMAL, classen so oft du magst...

ps: der tabelle schonmal border=1 gegeben? Dadurch entdeckt man manch komische Sachen!


----------



## Soapp (10. Oktober 2006)

hubeR83 hat gesagt.:


> nochmal zur Info, eine ID ist einmalig! Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars !
Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars ! Das wars !
 

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (10. Oktober 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich, dass du die ID fälschlicherweise mehrmals vergeben hast?


Kein weiterer Kommentar.


----------

